# The Blue Danube and "2001: A Space Odyssey"



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

What is New Year's without a Strauss waltz?

Waltzing into a New Year


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> What is New Year's without a Strauss waltz?


Mercifully better I'd have said


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

techniquest said:


> Mercifully better I'd have said


Then enjoy the clip with Alex North's unused 2001 score written for the sequence.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

One of my all time favourite film sequences. Especially the transition from the apes. Nice Strauss tune too.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

While on it's own North's music is pleasant enough and interesting too, the Strauss is a good example of where less is more.
The waltz's elegance and_ simplicity_ and even it's archaic style is a perfect counterpoint to the beautifully choreographed visuals.
The North score I find too busy and distracting.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Where the Strauss piece worked so well was that no one would have made the link of showing a space-station scene soundtracked by an old waltz. Although I don't like Strauss waltz music, that sequence in 2001 is simply brilliant.


----------

